# Best Place to start looking?



## dotmat (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all 

My apologies if I have missed a welcome 'read this thread' section of the site. 
However I would like some advice.
I would love to move out to Singapore from London, but finding anyone who knows either contacts or good websites that have jobs suitable for expacts is like trying to find a needle in a haystack situation.

does anyone have any advice on getting started to look for a job and salaries to expect?

Thanks
Mathew


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

HI and welcome to the Forum....
errrr, sorry to be blunt....but a bit more specifcally what you are looking for is needed....

would you call up somebody in the UK to say...give me a jobsite and salaries expected ???

are you looking for a cleaners job.....or are you a CEO of a huge MNC ? 

the more specific you are in terms of what you are looking for, level, experience and what industry....the more useful info/answers you will get....

Cheers
L. 

Jeez....again one which reminds me of the "how long is a stick" question....:tongue1:


----------



## dotmat (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah, prehaps I needed to do a bit more thinking before typing.

so useful information:
Im 25. Graduate of a UK university with a mechanical engineering degree.
I have spent the last 12 months working in a credit firm writing database formatting tools. Piror to that I worked for an engineering firm who designed computers and secure electronics for the emergency services sector. 


I am idealy looking for an engineering / technical problem solving role. 
Im not too fussed about the industry, more concentrating on the job, if the role is suitable then thats the main bit.
Hows that?
Thanks,
Mathew


----------



## sglandlord (Oct 2, 2010)

you can post your CV online.


----------

